# So I bought a Cardinal Shrimp...



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Just one. Because even although I have the water parameters set, this will be my first try so I thought I should just try one for a week or two to see how it does. I don't want to buy a whole colony only to have them all wiped by something silly. So anyways...

Shy little guy when I put him in there, stood perfectly still on a leaf for the first hour... I walked away and came back and he disappeared. 3 days worth of searching have passed and no sign of the little bugger anywhere. No body in the tank, no body outside of the tank. It's only a 1.5 gallon tank on my desk with nothing but a baby nerite and a few leftover cherries... darn lil guy is too damn good at hiding 

CMON!

and that is all for my rant.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

if it died, would the cherries eat it?


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

They would... but I would have at least seen them swarming and slowly picking away at the body somewhere which would be easy to spot.

Although it is a pretty densely planted tank full of anubias nana petites + moss... but still...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If you haven't seen it in 3 days in a tank that small, chances are, it's dead.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Agreed. It probably is dead, and I bought it initially fully knowing that there is a chance it will die due to lack of knowledge/competence/skill/etc on my part.

I'm just more annoyed by the fact that it was literally in the tank for only 1 hour before becoming MIA permanently. Would have been courteous for the lil guy to say bye and let me know he was leaving, y'know? lol


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

I wouldn't give up hope yet, my cardinals went missing for a day and I couldn't find them anywhere. They finally appeared after doing some pruning and replanting - you would think they would be easier to find with their bright red colour, but they are really good at hiding.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

From what I read, Cardinal and Cherry live in completely different environment. What do you mean 'water parameters set'. What are the setting?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Thx, I still keep peering into the tank through the shrubbery every now and then to see if I can get a glimpse of the little white arms moving around somewhere.

The cherries were just a few (5-7?) small ones I left in there because I gave up trying to catch the last of them when I tried moving them to another tank. For the water I meant set at 7 pH at 78 degrees.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Thx, I still keep peering into the tank through the shrubbery every now and then to see if I can get a glimpse of the little white arms moving around somewhere.
> 
> The cherries were just a few (5-7?) small ones I left in there because I gave up trying to catch the last of them when I tried moving them to another tank. For the water I meant set at 7 pH at 78 degrees.


Why 7 pH? From what I understand, Cardinal shrimps prefer higher pH.

I think the main problem is the size of the tank. Cherries do fine in a small tank, but more sensitive shrimps need a bigger tank.


----------

